# Movie Theatre ceiling lights



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

That's one.

There are several different kinds and brands out there.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Jeepkid said:


> Is that an atrium lift?


Google says yes... :whistling


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Google says yes... :whistling


They don't teach Google at the Puyallup public schools from what I can tell


----------



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't think the will fit through the door and do a 90 degree turn will definitely see if anyone even rents it around here


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jeepkid said:


> Is that an atrium lift?


Thats what I call it. Everyone has different names...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

If you have a big rental center have the sales rep meet you at the site and see if he has or can get something to do the job. That's what we did for that job.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

We have huge rental centers here. Shipyards, docks, pulp mills and the worlds biggest building


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Just some of what Berg rents.

(And you can figure out who and where Berg is all on your very own)


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Just some of what Berg rents.
> 
> (And you can figure out who and where Berg is all on your very own)


They rent scaffolding. (it's just soooo easy.....:laughing


----------

